# Sulphur Springs Steam Models, LLC



## Papachaz (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been trying to finish the Basic Project Engine and I placed an order to Sulphur Springs for a KIT-BPE to finish the engine. Sent a check to cover the cost. This was back in July 2, 2009. I have sent them numerous emails and a registered mail asking the status of my order, I have yet to receive a reply. Has anyone been in contact with Sulphur Springs, are they still in business ?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They are for sale, last I heard. He had a stroke or two and is in bad shape. Might try calling on the phone.


----------



## Papachaz (Aug 28, 2008)

Tom & Diana bought the business after Bob Paule had a hart attack. Thanks for the reply, Papachaz


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The live steam business seems to be bad for your health!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

" Tom and Diana bought the business"--can you elaborate. please? Do you know a current email or phone? Thanks. 

Larry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom is the one that had the stroke.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom and Diana bought the business"--can you elaborate. please 

Jerry - you don't seem to be a man of many words... Tom and Diane bought the business many years ago. Tom had a stroke over a year ago, and put the business up for sale this year as he doesn't feel capable of carrying on. 

So, for medical and business reasons, they may not be responding very promptly. (I haven't had any contact with them lately, so the latter is pure speculation on my part.) I would also speculate that the business is dormant until someone takes it over?


----------

